# tug Othello from port authority of Cyprus



## Peter Brom (Dec 9, 2011)

I am looking for more technical information on the tug Othello. She was built in 1966 by the Beverley Shipbuilding & Engineering
Beverley, UK. This yard has built many tugs, also for United Towing. The Othello has a gross tonnage of 194 tons and is powered by a main engine of 1.300 bhp/960 kW, which drives a single propeller. Who has more information on this tug?


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

Try < http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1273471 >


Or Google "Tug Othello IMO6613433"

You will find lots of info but from what I have seen they all use the same photo.

Jim


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking at her Hull shape she is not by any chance a former Crosswaites Tug is she? When I was out in Malta a few years back a Shipyard had one of their old Tugs up on the slip, just wondering if part of the work was modernising her Topsides.


----------



## Peter Brom (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you guys for the info. It takes me a step further in my search


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Peter, I had a check through the Crosswaites fleet builders last night and I cannot find any of their 1960's Tugs built at Beverley, the Shipbuilder they used in that area appears to be R.Dunston of Hessle. Scrub my #3, however, there is/was a Tug at Malta which carried the Crosswaites Seahorse still attached to the Bridge Front although it was not highlighted with different colour when I saw her under repair on the Slip.


----------



## Milfordman (Jan 29, 2011)

I went on a cruise from Limassol
4 years ago, she was there then.

Alan


----------

